# To those who take L-theanine + more



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I started to attain this supplement in huge amounts in bulk powder. I was wanting to inform you guys that if you take this, you can buy big amounts of me instead of the typical rip off prices at stores or even online.

Something like $10 per 20 grams and I guess I'll probably even ship it for free to you guys.

My idea in fact is soon I'm going to be having a supplement and nootropic website opening up in a while (kratom, phenibut, 5-htp, racetams, etc) and I wanted to give SAS members a discount code to use. Whatcha guys think??


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a good idea... imagine how much money you can make if you buy bulk recapsule that stuff and sell it, ya be a millionaire just start up your own supplement company i was thinking of this the other day pretty genius.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol yea, it's really nice, and for myself no more wasting money!!

I started putting up the L-theanine on eBay per 20grams orders, but if anyone would like any other amount or to try it out let me know 

I've been trying to come up with a formula that can work for mood enhancement as well as a brain enhancer... So far thinking of making it with:

Alpha GPC
Ginkgo
L-theanine
R. Rosea
Piracetam
ALCAR

Definitely want the Alpha GPC and Piracetam, open to any suggestions


----------

